# Video of One Handed turns



## Harris Chan (Oct 21, 2007)

I saw this video of Ryosuke Mondo's One Handed Technique (like how he does R R' U U' etc.), just in case you haven't stumbled upon it already, and if you are more of "visual learner" 






How the heck did he use his pinky like that? I guess mine's too short -.-"

-Harris


----------



## Demon Parasite (Oct 22, 2007)

nice video, may help if I ever go into OH


----------



## Lofty (Oct 22, 2007)

I really wish there was sound of him explaining his moves a little more. I don't know how he does his pinky like that either. My fingers are certainly not short and I cannot move the cube like he does. He certainly seems to have very good control of the cube OH.
I was watching Yu Nakajima's video of OH and he uses his pinky like that too...


----------



## hdskull (Oct 22, 2007)

Lofty said:


> I really wish there was sound of him explaining his moves a little more. I don't know how he does his pinky like that either. My fingers are certainly not short and I cannot move the cube like he does. He certainly seems to have very good control of the cube OH.
> I was watching Yu Nakajima's video of OH and he uses his pinky like that too...



them japanese share techniques.


----------



## clincher (Oct 23, 2007)

simply wow I feel so useless in one handed


----------



## adragast (Oct 23, 2007)

Really nice video, thx for sharing it


----------



## Ryosuke Mondo (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi.
Do you want more videos?
I listen your request.


----------



## clincher (Oct 25, 2007)

Ryosuke Mondo said:


> Hi.
> Do you want more videos?
> I listen your request.



How to train your OH hand maybe?


----------



## hdskull (Oct 26, 2007)

Ryosuke Mondo said:


> Hi.
> Do you want more videos?
> I listen your request.



I have trouble turning R' with my left hand (with finger other than index), maybe you can explain how to do it using ring or pinky ? (I usually turn R with Ring)


----------



## Ryosuke Mondo (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay.

1.How to train your OH hand
2.turning R'

Wait for a while.


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you Ryosuke ^^ 
Arigatou


----------



## hdskull (Oct 28, 2007)

yea, thanks.

EDIT: btw harris, are you the one that got the japanese cubers to join this forum?


----------



## Lofty (Oct 29, 2007)

I think turning R' is mainly just practice. In this forum we have talked about it before and most people just use their index finger so I never practiced it. But the past few days I have just been turning R' with my pinky over and over until it felt like my pinky is going to fall off and today started incorporating it into my un-timed practice solves and it is becoming more fluid.
Edit: Pinky Lock-ups are really bad. If the sides of the cube aren't lined up perfectly a push from my pinky doesn't have enough strength to cut the corner. Maybe working on this will force my turns to be more controlled and accurate since R' with a pinky has no force to it.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 30, 2007)

Lofty said:


> I think turning R' is mainly just practice. In this forum we have talked about it before and most people just use their index finger so I never practiced it. But the past few days I have just been turning R' with my pinky over and over until it felt like my pinky is going to fall off and today started incorporating it into my un-timed practice solves and it is becoming more fluid.
> Edit: Pinky Lock-ups are really bad. If the sides of the cube aren't lined up perfectly a push from my pinky doesn't have enough strength to cut the corner. Maybe working on this will force my turns to be more controlled and accurate since R' with a pinky has no force to it.



hmm. like if i do R' with pinky i'd have to switch doing R with ring to pinky also, and that feels weird.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 30, 2007)

you could always do R' with your ring. I just tried it seems like an awkward stretch but then again I don't use my ring.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 30, 2007)

yea... let's see what mondo says.


----------



## Ryosuke Mondo (Oct 30, 2007)

I use pinky for R'. Becouse I want to hold a cube with more than 3 fingers.
Usualy I hold a cube with thumb middle and ring.
Index and pinky is free.
When I turn U2, I use double triger index and middle.Then I hold a cube with pinky and ring.

That's good for stable solve.
So I recommend you to use pinky that's the better way I think.
I agree that lofty said.


----------



## Ryosuke Mondo (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is the video.

http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=cSncgGIvDCc


----------



## Lofty (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice video Thank you! I will try practicing those moves tomorrow or maybe in a few days when my hand rests it has been having very small pains. 
Ryosuke: What do you average OH? You have no videos of actual timed speedsolves. Do you normally average faster than you did at worlds or is that an accurate average?


----------



## Ryosuke Mondo (Nov 5, 2007)

Lofty said:


> Nice video Thank you! I will try practicing those moves tomorrow or maybe in a few days when my hand rests it has been having very small pains.
> Ryosuke: What do you average OH? You have no videos of actual timed speedsolves. Do you normally average faster than you did at worlds or is that an accurate average?


This is a most reacent average of OH.
23.75 26.06 27.06 (22.74) 24.72 27.24 30.36 (31.31) 25.61 29.06 25.3 29.24 
ave. 26.84


----------



## KConny (Nov 5, 2007)

OH compared to 2 hand.
Rama: 1,44
Ryan: 1,55
Dan: 1,48
Chris: 1,51
Ryosuke: 1,46

I don't know what this tells me. Ryosuke is much slower then the others, both with one hand and with two but still got similar ratio.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 6, 2007)

My ratio:
25.26/21.55= 1.17...
I need to 2 hand more lol. Time to practice some of those moves maybe I can get sub 25 with them. In this average I was using pinky for R' sometimes but not all the time. Actually I don't know what I was doing I just let my fingers turn and do whatever they wanted while I focused on look ahead instead of what fingers to use.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 8, 2007)

31.15/19.06 = 1.63

that's my ratio.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 12, 2007)

80/24 = 3.333333

I just started OH yesterday...


----------



## hdskull (Nov 12, 2007)

i got 30.17/18.44 at competition which calculates to be 1.636, almost exactly the same as the number i posted before, lol.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 12, 2007)

my competition ratio is (from my first and so far only comp, Worlds):

26.47/13.00 (single) = 2.04 
27.30/16.67 (average) = 1.64

the 13.00 was lucky...if I take my best non-lucky solve there, 15.77, it would be 1.68

but I didn't do well there...I'm hoping for at least a 15.xx average and 25.xx average at Brazil Open


----------

